# Holland lops in ontario?



## doggie0506 (Oct 28, 2009)

Does anyone know of any holland lop breeders in southern Ontario:?? (just out of curiosity)


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Oct 28, 2009)

Not sure where they are but Pine River Rabbitry has nice rabbits. My Moussey Pie's parents came from her and I love Mousse, she is full of spunk like her parents where. I hear her prices are steep though, she personally told me around $40+ for anything with a pedigree. I just happened to get Moussey's parents free from a friend that had bought them.

http://pine-river.tripod.com/


----------



## doggie0506 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks! They are less than a half hour from me!


----------



## @licia (Oct 29, 2009)

I also am looking for Holland Lops in Ontario. If I find any good breeders, I will be sure to let you know.


----------



## doggie0506 (Oct 29, 2009)

Alright, thanks for the help!


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 7, 2009)

I am across Lake Ontario... near Rochester if you do not find a breeder....

Denise


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Nov 10, 2009)

Messaged you both


----------



## Runestonez (Nov 14, 2009)

We got our two newest boys Guffy and Darwin from Sandi at Pineriver Rabbitry! She is in Barrie by the way!

She is an amazing lady and full of helpful info! I can't recommend her enough...and her bunns are absolutely gorgeous!

Danielle


----------



## doggie0506 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks Barrie a half hour from me so if I can convice my parents Flurry might have a new friend in the near future... I absalutely love Mango the magpie harlequin buck.:inlove:


----------



## doggie0506 (Nov 15, 2009)

Srry I mean Magoo...


----------



## Runestonez (Nov 16, 2009)

He is still a young'un I don't know if she is breeding him yet or not...btw that is what our Guffy looks like!  They are Magpies!

She has Japanese Harlequins, Magpies, Tri-Colours! Bunches of bunnies!

Danielle


----------



## doggie0506 (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm stealing Guffy then....


----------



## Runestonez (Nov 17, 2009)

lol

He's too attached to his momma and his currants!! lol
He's a spoiled baby!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 18, 2009)

eeekk Guffy is adorable


----------



## Runestonez (Nov 18, 2009)

yup...that's ma' baby!:biggrin2:

Honestly I don't think Sandy breeds ugly bunnies...we went to pick up one bunny and came home with two! Even hubby who is Mr. No More Rabbits...was all excited about two new babies! lol They were so darned cute we couldn't choose...thank goodness she only put the two boys in the exercise pen...I didn''t have any room for more bunnies!

Danielle


----------



## doggie0506 (Nov 18, 2009)

He is soo cute!!


----------

